

“I love dev tools” on Addy Osmani's contributions calendar - ionicabizau
https://github.com/addyosmani

======
tagawa
Turns out this was made by a fan using [https://github.com/IonicaBizau/github-
contributions](https://github.com/IonicaBizau/github-contributions) thanks to
GitHub's ability to accept commits in the past.

Another similar tool is:
[https://github.com/gelstudios/gitfiti](https://github.com/gelstudios/gitfiti)

